
The Science Behind Why Working Before 10 Am Is Equivalent to Torture - fsethi
http://themindunleashed.org/2015/10/the-science-behind-why-working-before-10-am-is-equivalent-to-torture.html
======
poelzi
I usually get to work at ~11.30 am, but sometimes I still go to bad very, very
late... ^^

~~~
k__
I go to bed between 2:00 and 4:00 and get up between 11:00 and 14:00

It's pretty good this way, because parties at the weekend don't destroy my
rhythm anymore.

------
dfraser992
Bad science (a lot of the idiotic science stories I see seem to come form
British universities) and from a cheap excuse of a newspaper (the Telegraph)

It seems the original article (from the Telegraph) implied the scientist
extrapolated from studies of adolescents to adults - a lot of studies have
shown adolescents do need more sleep, and start later in the day (so school
should be shifted). But it shifts again as an adult and even over time - I
wake up at 6am nowadays with no problem. I have finally gotten used to it, but
it's vaguely annoying (to get old)

I think someone just need tenure or something, and someone need to fulfill
their daily quota of articles.

------
greydius
I'm most productive at work before lunch. I like to get in before 8 am and
leave around 4pm. This leaves a lot of time in the afternoon for whatever.

------
angmarsbane
I'm most productive from 5 AM to noon/one PM...how about we let people work at
the time that suits them best?

